# Vitamin C 1000mg doubles sperm count



## BBgirl

hi girls. I don't remember if I posted this already. I've read that taking 1000mg daily of vitamin C improves sperm motility by preventing clumping of sperms. This has the effect of doubling sperm count. I read 2 studies on human males that confirmed it. Can't say for sure of course if it will help but it's good to take as a supplement in the winter anyway as it may help prevent colds. My OH started taking it a month ago and so did I. It's so cheap, buy it at your local chemist, it comes as a tube of fizzy tablets. I was intrigued by this one! x


----------



## CedarWood

I have from Boots a bottle of vit C and zinc combined for my guy. Both are good for sperm - not sure offhand the amount of vit c per tab.


----------



## firstbaby25

I have zinc for him and selenium mixed with vit c a and d I think! Selenium is also supposed to be very good for male sperm!


----------



## seoj

All of those are listed in the Fertilaid my hubby is taking... he took it for 6 mos (3 mos before and 3 mos after his VR), then stopped once we were told his count/motility/morphology was excellent... but here we are, months later, still TTC! His recent SA (from the FS) wasn't near as good as the one he had while on Fertilaid... so he's back on it! lol. I'm curious to see if it was a fluke or if that really did help? I can't imagine it would have gotten so much worse after going off it though? Guess we'll know soon enough... if this IUI doesn't work, then he'll do another SA for my next IUI in a month! 

The paperwork we got from the Fertility Specialist does say that SA's can vary quit a bit from time to time... even in a young fertile male. Kinda crazy how different one can be from another. I looked at the chart they had and it was ALL OVER the place! 

Still hopeful the Fertilaid helps- it certainly can't hurt to try!!!!


----------

